# Favicon



## FriendOfMisery (20. Juni 2001)

Also ich will ein Favicon einbauen.

Ich hab mal gehört das geht ungefähr so (im HEAD wohlgemerkt):

<link rel="" href="icon.ico">

Nur leider weiß ich nicht was bei rel="" reinkommt.


----------



## FriendOfMisery (20. Juni 2001)

Boa, bin ich doof!!

Kaum hatte ich den Threat gepostet, da hab ich nen "Geistesblitz": Einfach mal hier in den Quellcode schaun!!! *lol*

Tjaha.....  selbst ist der Mann!


----------



## Klon (20. Juni 2001)

Es gibt dazu auch bereits ein spitzen Tutorial vom bezaubernden Ibiza, bitte nächstes mal die Suchfunktion benutzen vom Board, dann Fragen.

Thx


----------



## Deemax (21. Juni 2001)

Oder guckt mal unter:

http://www.favicon.de/


----------

